# Experience with Cortisone Insomnia?



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Disclaimers: yoga, exercise, heat, arnica, antiinflammatories, blah blah. BTDT. Not looking for another fix. I got my cortisone shot a couple days ago & it's done, am getting physical therapy, may need rotator cuff surgery in future & have arthritis & bursitis. I have had a useless arm; tough with a house, garden, & littles.

Well. So the shot has helped somewhat. And I was told there 'may be some insomnia for a night'. OMG.

I have bad insomnia at best, & this is awful. Last night I went to bed at 9:30 & couldn't sleep after 1 1/2 *Ambien* till after 2 AM (I normally take 1/3 of one, if I need it).

HOW LONG WILL THIS LAST? A third night of no sleep (because, of course, my littles are early risers) is going to bring on another 4 day migraine. I thought waking up at 4 am every night from shoulder pain was bad (and it was!), but not sleeping in the first place is not so great either!

Help! Is it just me? How much longer?


----------



## caned & able (Dec 8, 2005)

Another case of the "cure" being worse than the "disease".

Mamas with little ones often do not sleep well because nature keeps mamas ready to attend to their needs 24/7. Add to this a hormone shot that will keep you awake and you will not be able to sleep.

I would talk to the doctor who gave you the shot and ask him, especially if you get a migraine. I feel for your little ones.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I wake if a butterfly farts in the next county, my kids (the youngest is 4 1/2) have never cio in their lives. THAT is not the problem. My kids are _fine_; I'm old (44), I'm tired, & I hurt from a lifetime of hauling around mulch & rocks for my organic garden.

I just wanted to know if anybody had any experience with how long this temporary problem can last; I know what the doctor said, he said maybe a day. (And until you've lived with a torn rotator cuff for years plus arthritis & bursitis, don't be so quick to assume one cortisone shot is the worse of two evils. I'm pretty proud of myself for actually being proactive enough to go DO something concrete about an injury that has plagued me for years.)

Sigh. Sorry if I sound tetchy, but 'feel for my littles'? Why? They had a great day!







It's ME that feels like crap!


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

My sister was stung by a man o war and had a shot of cortisone. I dont know if it's the same exact thing you had, but she was like a zombie for a week. I remember she would fall asleep for like 30 minutes and wake up real manic like. But around a week it was like nothing happened.

Have you tried Valerian root extract? When I can't sleep, that stuff knocks me out like nothing else.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

I have RA and something in my foot related to arthritis(can't remember the name of it) and I've had several cortisone shots. I've *always* had to take a sleeping pill if I got the shot for at least a few days. In my experience, the insomnia usually wears off within 3 to 4 days... but I'm sure everyone is different.

I have been lucky that my mom was able to come when I had to have the shots and help with dd. We cosleep and dd would just sleep with her during those few days. Even though I couldn't sleep sometimes, I was super restless and could get more rest with dd not in the bed.

One thing that helped me the last couple of times was doing somewhat of a bedtime routine for myself. Taking the sleeping pill early, then taking a hot bath with some lavender oil, then relaxing with a book. Like I said, my mom was there to help with dd otherwise there is no way I could do any of that









I haven't needed a cortisone shot lately, but I have to go on and off of prednisone for the arthritis. It stinks but it doesn't keep me awake... and if I don't take it I wake up stiff and in a ton of pain


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Thank you Apple Dumpling. This was my first experience with it (and with my bad knees, probably won't be my last- I can't do stairs) & I'd had no idea.

Still feel kind of shaky & pukey & it doesn't even feel all that better. Surgery doesn't sound all that bad, if I could just avoid GA & staph infections. Yuck.

I'm sorry about the arthritis in your foot. It does hurt so, it's hard to imagine trying to function if you haven't felt such a thing. Up there with a bad tooth, migraine, & back labor.

When do I get a crone tribe? (I'd better go find the chronic illness ladies







.)


----------

